# Curved Dovetail Cremation Urn



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys. Its been awhile, so I wanted to say hi and share my latest project. Its a sealed cremation urn. About 12 x 8.5 x 6 3/4. The lid is permanently attached and the bottom screws in.​














​


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's sweet. Great job.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice piece. I'm sure it will make a beautiful final resting place that the surviving family will admire for many generations.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. I really like the curves.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutley exquisite. God bless the one inside.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bri my brother. I've said it before and I'll say it again. You, my man, are an artist. This is one of your finest pieces yet. You keep pushing the limits man and that's what I like about you. You will never be satisfied to be just another woodworker. Good for you for constantly challenging yourself. I'm looking forward to seeing your next project, whether on here or other places that you and I frequent. Awesome work! (glad you decided to post it)


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, Ken  That means a lot coming from you.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I could see myself in that box on my daughter's mantel! That's a nice box!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Nice joinery. Nice and clean


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice work.

I've made three so far for family members. The first one was for my Dad, which was kind a healing experience. Made it out of some oak scraps from his shop, using his tools. I would have used some nicely figured maple he had, but Mom insisted that he wouldn't approve of making a fancy box out of wood he'd saved for something special, just to bury it in the ground. So I used the oak from his scrap pile, and made a simple dovetailed box. 

My niece died a year later, and I used the figured maple for the sides of hers, and used a wax printer to put her favorite fairy picture on a sheet of maple veneer on the top. That one was hard to do, and I didn't go back in the shop for about a year. 

Did my Mom's last year. Another simple oak one to match Dad's. 

Started a few weeks ago to make boxes for the rest of the family that will function as Jewlery or keepsake boxes with removable tills that can be taken out to make room for the cremains after they die. I plan to give them as Christmas presents. 

I just decided that the damned things are a bit too emotionally draining to make as funerary boxes. But since I made three it is now expected of me.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

